# CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag Abend euch allen,
da ich in ein neues Gehäuse mit 5x be quiet! Shadow Wings umziehen werde (Obsidian 750D) möchte ich einen neuen CPU Kühler. 
Ich verwende aktuell einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho, der ist mir aber

1. von der Lüfterhalterung (den Klammern) zu locker,​2. zu groß und hässlich,​3. zu laut (verwende schon einen Nocuta nf-a15 140mm Lüfter als "leise Lüfteralternative).​
Ich hätte gerne einen Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter, da ich meinen Nocuta gerne weiterverwenden würde.
Wenn es nicht anders geht dann auch einen mit 120mm, da es ja mit 140mm sehr wenige gibt.
Mir ist sehr wichtig das er wirklich leise ist (leiser als mein Thermalright), eine angemessene Kühlleistung hat und wenigstens etwas kleiner ist. (Um auch mal auf 4,2 Ghz zu übertakten  )
Habe hier mal ein paar rausgesucht, wobei ich nicht weiß welcher hier der bessere ist:

140mm:
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya​Noctua NH-U14S​Noctua NH-D14​
120mm:
Noctua NH-U12S​be quiet! Dark Rock 3​be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1​
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ich würde zum Dark Rock 3 greifen, leise und gute Kühlleistung.
Der Noctua NH-D14 ist natürlich auch super.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Haha Déjà-vu. Die beiden waren auch meine engere Wahl, deswegen auch der Thread hier^^. 
Ich wusste nicht wirklich welchen der beiden ich nehmen soll. 
leider kenne ich mich damit noch nicht gut aus aber die beiden sind mir (vom lesen und anschauen) ins Auge gefallen. 
Welcher ist den Leiser, und welcher hat mehr Kühlleistung? 
Der eine hat ja die 12cm Lüfter und der andere 14cm Lüfter?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Da dir der Macho zu groß ist, fällt der Noctua doch eigentlich schon raus oder?

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Jaein, bei mir steht die Größe nicht im Vordergrund. Eher Lautstärke und Leistung. Was meinst du eigentlich zum Noctua NH-U14S?
Er würde eh nicht mehr so auffallen wenn ich ihn schwarz lackiere oder? (Oder ist das eine Todsünde   )


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Lackieren besser nicht, würde die Wärme schlechter ableiten.
Dann greif doch zum Dark Rock Pro 3, der ist leiser und Kühler als der Noctua, aber größer als der Dark Rock 3.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Verdammt.  Tschüss schwarzer Kühlkörper...
Den Pro mit 2 Lüftern oder den Normalen Dark Rock 3 mit einem ?
Auf der Homepage steht, der Dark Rock Pro 3 würde zweii SilentWings PWM Lüfter (außen: 120mm, innen: 135mm) verwenden. 
Kann das sein das der innen echt 135mm ist? 
Den kann ich dann nicht durch Shadow Wings tauschen? 
Oder gibt es eine andere Aufnahme um 2x140mm Lüfter zu verwenden?


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



> 3. zu laut (verwende schon einen Nocuta nf-a15 140mm Lüfter als "leise Lüfteralternative).


mit wie viel u/min?
dank mobos lüftersteurung fängt meiner sich nur an zu drehen wen die cpu eine bestimte tempüberschreitet weil daruntert die V zu niedrig, erst dan begint es sich sehr langsam zu drehen und dadurch  sollte das teil unhöbar sein.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Die verbauten Luffis beim BQ sind Top, da brauchst du nichts tauschen.
Der Pro hat halt eine bessere Kühlleistung als der kleine.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> mit wie viel u/min?
> dank mobos lüftersteurung fängt meiner sich nur an zu drehen wen die cpu eine bestimte tempüberschreitet weil daruntert die V zu niedrig, erst dan begint es sich sehr langsam zu drehen und dadurch  sollte das teil unhöbar sein.


 
Also da ich der totale Noob auf dem Gebiet bin, ich habe im Bios den CPU Fan auf silent gestellt. 
Mehr auch nicht.
Kann ich das im Bios machen mit der Temperaturgrenze? 



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Die verbauten Luffis sind Top, da brauchst du nichts tauschen.
> Der Pro hat halt eine bessere Kühlleistung als der kleine.
> 
> Gruß


Braucht man den Großen was die Leistung betrifft wenn ich auf 4,2 Ghz übertakte?
Oder reicht da auch der Kleine?
Wie verhalten sich die beiden was die Lautstärke betrifft gegeneinander?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Reichen würde auch der Kleine, aber es kann nie schaden etwas Reserven zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Also tendierst du eher zum Pro?


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



> Also da ich der totale Noob auf dem Gebiet bin, ich habe im Bios den CPU Fan auf silent gestellt.
> Mehr auch nicht.


lies mal die U/min mit speed fan aus.



> Kann ich das im Bios machen mit der Temperaturgrenze?


das must du nachschauen das ist von board zu board unterschiedlich.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ich würde ihm beim OCen den Vorrang geben, und dazu ist es echt ein geiles Teil.
Hier noch was zum lesen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Kuehler-Hardware-255512/Tests/Dark-Rock-Pro-3-Test-1105227/

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

@ASD_588: Wie lese ich die Umdrehungen aus? Mir wird da nur die Temperatur angezeigt vom Prozessor, haha die komischerweiße in den einzelnen Kernen sehr unteschiedlich ist .

@Bits-Bytes: Geil finde ich ihn schon, nur er ist halt auch verdammt groß^^.


----------



## Samba1984 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Reichen würde auch der Kleine, aber es kann nie schaden etwas Reserven zu haben.
> 
> Gruß


 
totaler quatsch... wieso sollte man 20 euro mehr ausgeben für etwas das man garnicht brauch? wenn ihm der HR-02 Macho gereicht hat reicht ihm auch der Dark Rock 3 oder sogar die 2er Version davon. Ich verstehe eh nicht mit was für Ohren der an den PC geht wenn ihm der Macho zu laut war mitm original lüfter.. also manche sind echt irre


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

@Samba1984: Der Macho war das lauteste im ganzen Pc. 
Er ist eben auch verdammt groß und hässlich. 
Dann lass mich irre sein


----------



## Samba1984 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

wegen mir kannst du tun und lassen was du willst... ich finds nur interessant. Die ganze zeit hat er dir gepasst und war okay und jetzt auf einmal nichtmehr. 

Viel spaß beim geldausgeben wünsche ich, abe rich finds übrigends lachhaft das man den dark rock pro3 nimmt wenn der macho zu groß ist, der ist sogar noch größer.. aber jedem das seine


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Geschmäcker sind verschieden oder?
Und für ein Hobby gibt man halt gerne auch mal Geld aus, was nicht umbedingt sein muss.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Genau meine Einstellung!
Ein Hobby ist kein Hobby, wenn es nicht mehr kostet als es einbringt!
Möchte mir halt meinen perfekten Pc zusammenbauen.


----------



## Samba1984 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

hey hey steinigt mich mal nicht dafür, ich habe kein problem damit wenn du das tust.. ich wollte nur nachfragen sonst nichts..

Aber es ist sicher nicht falsch wenn ich sage das ein dark rock pro3 größer ist als der macho und du dann nicht mit der Größe kommen brauchst, natürlich sieht er wesentlich besser aus ich hatte selbst den dark rock 3 zum testen. Für meine CPU ist er aber einfach zu "stark" und ich finde das befestigungssystem mit diesen mini schlüsseln echt krank.

ich geb auch geld aus für sachen die ich am pc garnicht brauche weil ich grad lust drauf habe, wie das eben so ist mit den hobbys. Allerdings ist es bei mir zurzeit das gehäuse


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Tun wir nicht, aber jemanden als irre zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht sehr löblich 

Stimmt, aber ich habe auch gesagt das die Größe sicherlich nicht mein Hauptgrund ist und ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass der Neue kleiner sein MUSS.

Welche mini-Schlüssel?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ein Kühler kann nie zu Stark sein.
Und was für mini Schlüssel?
Der wird verschraubt.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat......

Gruß


----------



## Samba1984 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Ein Kühler kann nie zu Stark sein.
> Und was für mini Schlüssel?
> Der wird verschraubt.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat......
> ...


 
sollte man wohl auf dich anwenden.. natürlich wird der verschraubt mit kleinen mini muttern .. ich hatte den dark rock 3 ebenfalls... das sind kleine schrauben und man muss kleine muttern daran festmachen und dafür brauch man schraubenschlüssel die eben sehr klein sind...


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Aber wo ist das Problem an den "Mini-Muttern"? (Ist ernst gemeint und nicht irgendwie böswillig)


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ich glaub sein Problem ist Langeweile, bisschen Trollen und Beleidigen.

Das solltest du unterlassen das wird hier nicht gern gesehen, auch nicht von der Rennleitung.
Einfach nicht mehr beachten.

Wie gesagt der kleine reicht, aber Reserven zu haben ist auch nicht schlecht.
Und bedenke beim OCen es wird bestimmt auch wieder Sommer, da wird der Große leiser sein weil zwei Luffis nicht so aufdrehen müssen wie einer.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ja oke einfaaaach ignorieren

Das ist ein Argument! Also wirds der Große. Gut das es solch ein Forum gibt, so weit in den Sommer habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht 

Danke


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Gerne, viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück.
Und denk daran die Wärmeleitpaste nur hauchdünn auftragen.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Danke  werde ich hoffe ich mal haben^^
Verdammt das habe ich total vergessen, davor habe ich wirklich richtig schiss. 
Habe das noch nie gemacht. Ist in der Anleitung das genau beschrieben?:S


----------



## Bits-Bytes (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Wie hast du denn den Macho drauf bekommen?

Alte Paste entfernen z.B Taschentuch, Erbsen großer klecks in die Mitte der CPU und dann mit einer Karte oder Pappstück verteilen.
Manche machen auch nur ein klecks, und hoffen dann das sich die Wlp durch den Anpressdruck verteilt.
Gibt aber auf Youtube genug Videos.

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Den habe ich drauf machen lassen, weil der extrem unhandlich war was die Montage betrifft. 
Ja oke ich habe mal was von einem Pinsel gehört, geht das auch?


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

die schicht sollte glatt sein damit keine "luft polster" enstehen können.


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Oke also einfach einen Tropfen drauf, und dann sauber verstreichen.
Wird ja wohl nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Ich glaub sein Problem ist Langeweile, bisschen Trollen und Beleidigen.
> 
> Das solltest du unterlassen das wird hier nicht gern gesehen, auch nicht von der Rennleitung.
> Einfach nicht mehr beachten.
> ...


 
du denkst wohl auch du bist der käse nur weil du stinkst.. ich habe meine meinung wie jeder andere auch und die gebe ich auch öffentlich preis und fertig. Denk was du willst


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



Samba1984 schrieb:


> du denkst wohl auch du bist der käse nur weil du stinkst.. ich habe meine meinung wie jeder andere auch und die gebe ich auch öffentlich preis und fertig. Denk was du willst


 
Wenn deine Meinung wenigstens höfflich formuliert wäre, dann wäre es ja oke. 
Aber so ist es einfach niveaulos.


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Verdammt.  Tschüss schwarzer Kühlkörper...
> Den Pro mit 2 Lüftern oder den Normalen Dark Rock 3 mit einem ?
> Auf der Homepage steht, der Dark Rock Pro 3 würde zweii SilentWings PWM Lüfter (außen: 120mm, innen: 135mm) verwenden.
> Kann das sein das der innen echt 135mm ist?
> ...


 
Also an sich spricht nichts gegen einen schwarzen Kühlkörper.. Schwarze Körper emittieren mehr Wärme als helle..


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Also an sich spricht nichts gegen einen schwarzen Kühlkörper.. Schwarze Körper emittieren mehr Wärme als helle..


 
Ja, aber ich soll ihn ja nicht lackieren. (Wäre meine Idee gewesen)


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich soll ihn ja nicht lackieren. (Wäre meine Idee gewesen)




Lackieren an sich ist gar nicht mal so schlimm, wenn man Ahnung vom lackieren hat und nicht grad 1mm fette Monsterschichten draufpappt  Muss man sich ja nur z.B. die Kühler von Enermax, Xigmatek, usw. anschauen, die sind auch nur lackiert und nicht eloxiert. Klar verliert man ein paar Grad gegenüber ner blanken Version, aber eben auch nicht sooo viel, dass man gleich Angst haben muss. Und sonst kann man ja auch nur die oberste Lamelle, welche man ja als einzige ganzflächig sieht, lackieren und den Rest frei lassen.
Übrigens, wenn lackieren so schlecht wär, dann würden wohl kaum Modder ihre Kühler lackieren  Gucksch doch einfach mal hier, wie es aussehen kann: JMD-Projects™: Cooler Master® HAF-922 X-PLOD Edition-I [Phenom II x4 955 | GTX-470 inside]. Natürlich sollte man dafür schon keinen low end Kühler mit eh schon knapper Kühlleistung nehmen und man sollte auch den passenden Lack wählen, nicht irgend nen 08/15-Baumarktlack. Zudem sollte die Oberfläche sehr gut vorbereitet werden (sprich vorallem entfettet, sonst haftet Farbe später nicht oder blättert). Wenn es ganz schön werden soll, dann am besten mit ner Airbrushpistole machen, da man einfach viel besser dosieren kann als mit ner Dose, zudem auch auf die Verdünnung Einfluss nehmen kann. Und eben, je dünner die Farbe aufgetragen wird, um so weniger muss man sich wegen eingebremster Kühlleistung Sorgen machen.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Also ich versteh nicht viel davon aber so viel weiß ich:
Nicht zu dick,
Oberfläche anrauen,
Mit Waschbenzin oder Ähnlichem entfetten,
nicht den günstigsten Lack und 
gleichmäßig Lackieren.
Ich hätte mir eben die Oberte Lamelle gedacht, der Optik wegen. 
Ja ich denke die bequiet haben genug Leistung oder nicht?


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Aber nen BQ musst du ja nicht mehr lackieren, die haben ja schon ne schwarze Abdeckplatte  Anschleifen ist so ne Sache, denn wenn man es falsch macht, hat man am Ende feine Kratzer, die man sehen kann. Wenn man also schleifen will, sollt man es mit ganz feinem Sandpapier machen und sehr gut entfetten. Beim Lack spielt es keine Rolle, ob er billig oder teuer ist, sondern er muss für den Untergrund geeignet sein. Nen Lack für Kunststoff würd ich z.B. nicht für Alu empfehlen 


Edit: Übrigens, nicht jede Farbe dämmt die Hitze ein. Es gibt passende Farben, die da kein Problem darstellen (wie sie z.B. Enermax bei den ETS-T40 in schwarz und weiss verwendet), nur kostet die sicher etwas mehr als 08/15-Farbe. Andere Möglichkeit, die aber nur bei eher günstigeren Kühlern geht: wenn Lamellen nur gesteckt und nicht verlötet/verhakt sind, dann einfach die oberste Lamelle abnehmen und von nem Pro eloxieren lassen. Kann man zwar auch selber machen (gibt genügend Anleitungen im Netz), ist aber nicht ganz so einfach und das Ergebnis wird nicht immer so schön wie von nem Pro gemacht  Aber eben, dies kann man eh nur machen, wenn sich die oberste Lamelle abnehmen lässt.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Ja stimmt, haha daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. War eher auf einen Alpenföhn bezogen oder einen Anderen. 
Den BQ brauch ich nimmer lackieren jaa, jaa. Das war ein fettes Eigentor^^.
Sieht man die Kratzer auch auf einem Gehäuse?
Fürs lackieren schleift man doch eigentlich immer mit sehr feiner Körnung oder?


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*

Nun, man beginnt normal mit ner etwas(!) gröberen, um die gröbsten Sachen zu beseitigen und geht dann Step-by-Step immer feiner. Und zum Finish kann man es dann noch nassschleifen, um kleinste Kratzer loszuwerden. Ist halt auch ein Aufwand, doch sieht es danach meist deutlich schöner aus als wenn es einfach mal schnell, schnell hingeschludert wird


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler [Thermalright HR-02 Macho Alternative]*



Chimera schrieb:


> Edit: Übrigens, nicht jede Farbe dämmt die Hitze ein. Es gibt passende Farben, die da kein Problem darstellen (wie sie z.B. Enermax bei den ETS-T40 in schwarz und weiss verwendet), nur kostet die sicher etwas mehr als 08/15-Farbe. Andere Möglichkeit, die aber nur bei eher günstigeren Kühlern geht: wenn Lamellen nur gesteckt und nicht verlötet/verhakt sind, dann einfach die oberste Lamelle abnehmen und von nem Pro eloxieren lassen. Kann man zwar auch selber machen (gibt genügend Anleitungen im Netz), ist aber nicht ganz so einfach und das Ergebnis wird nicht immer so schön wie von nem Pro gemacht  Aber eben, dies kann man eh nur machen, wenn sich die oberste Lamelle abnehmen lässt.


 
Ja haha schande über mich, ist mir auch eben aufgefallen^^
Der Thermalright geht an meine Freundin, die würde ihn halt auch in schwarz wollen. 
Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, weil die Enden der Heatpipes so aussehen, als wären sie die Halterung für die oberste Lamelle.
Das sind dann doch so wärmeleit-Farben oder?


Ja solange es dannach gut aussieht, nehme ich gerne die Zeit und Arbeit auf mich ^^


----------

